#  Der kleine Patient >   Asthma/ Bronchitis, Neurodermitis >

## singlemommy85

hallo meine tochter die mittlerweile fast 2 ist hat seit ihrem 3 lebensmonat immer wieder obstruktive Bronchitis, wir waren mittlerweile auch schon auf kur da hiess es dann Frühkindliches Asthma und Neurodermitis hat sie da dann auch noch bekommen jedoch eine komische Neurodermitis nur im gesicht. 
So Jetzt soll sie Operiert werden an den Polypen mein HNO hat gemeint das mit 90% wahrscheinlichkeit das asthma dann weg wäre ist das war :Huh?:  :Huh?: ??

----------


## StarBuG

Kinder die häufig obstruktive Bronchitiden haben werden mit frühkindlichem Asthma assoziiert.
Eine Heilung des Asthma durch Entfernung der Rachenmandel (Polypen) ist mir nicht bekannt.
Polypen sollten entfernt werden, wenn das Kind viel Schnarcht und Tagsüber müde ist. 
Darüber würde ich mal mit deinem Kinderarzt sprechen.
Du kannst dich auch zu einem Kinderallergologen überweisen lassen und die Möglichkeiten der Therapie besprechen. 
Frühkindliches Asthma bedeutet aber nicht, dass dein Kind ein Leben lang an Asthma leiden wird. Bei einer Vielzahl von Kindern "verwächst" sich das mit den Jahren 
Gruß 
Michael

----------


## grubi8

Ich möchte auf diesem Wege nun mal einen Tipp für alle abgeben, die sich  wie ich über viele Jahre mit Neurodermitis rumplagen. Kennt ihr das?  Juckreiz ohne Ende, nässende Bläschen, nachts davon wach werden, dass  man sich aufkratzt, blutige Wäsche. Zwischen den Schüben immer wieder  die Hoffnung, es sei nun endlich vorbei. Und dann geht alles von vorn  los. Verbunden mit den Kommentaren der Lieben "Kratz nicht!"
Und das "Beste": nichts hilft! Man probiert ja so einiges aus, allem  voran natürlich das beliebte Kortison bis hin zu Eigenurinumschlägen.  Also bei mir hat das alles nicht geholfen. Dementsprechend skeptisch war  ich dann auch, als mir mein Dermatologe mal wieder was Neues empfahl.  Binamed Silberwäsche. Naja, über Silberbehandlung bei Neurodermitis  hatte ich bis dahin noch nie was gehört. Da er aber meinte, es gäbe  keinerlei Nebenwirkungen, habe ich die Sachen dann doch eher  pessimistisch ausprobiert. Aber es war super!!! Ich trage die Sachen  immer nachts und schlafe endlich durch, weil ich mich nicht mehr  aufkratze! Gut, den Erotikfaktor erhöht meine neue Schlafkleidung nicht  unbedingt, aber so übel sieht es auch nicht aus. Und, schon nach kurzer  Zeit hatte sich meine Haut erholt und ich kratze mich nicht mehr auf.  Das ist doch die Hauptsache!!! 
Wer sich genauer informieren möchte, kann das unter innomedo.de oder jucknix.de  tun. Ich würde mich auch freuen, wenn ich vielleicht  Rückmeldungen bekommen könnte, von Leuten, die die Sachen schon  ausprobiert haben. Jedenfalls hoffe ich sehr, dass es dem ein oder  anderen auch so toll hilft wie mir! LG

----------


## Annabell1970

Ich habe bereits eine Tochter die unter ihrer *Neurodermitis* leidet. Sie ist mittlerweile 4 Jahre alt, sie war mein erstes Kind und auch bei uns die Erste die an Neurodermitis erkrankt ist. Jetzt bekomme ich demnächst mein zweites Kind und befürchte das der Kleine unter der gleichen Symptomatik leidet wie seine große Schwester. ich kontaktierte meine Frauenärztin. Sie riet mir so lange es geht zu stillen und danach auf Hypoallergene Nahrung umzusteigen, falls Verdacht besteht - es nicht zu provozieren.

----------


## Alexapaass

Ich habe 2 Kinder, unser Sohn wird dieses Jahr 8 Jahre alt und hat seit er 6 Wochen alt ist eine stark ausgeprägte Neurodermitis, massenhaft Allergien, und Probleme mit den Nieren. Wir haben bei Leon so ziemlich alles ausprobiert, vor allem ist es ja so, bei Crems die heute Wirken ist es nicht klar ob es in 2 Wochen oder so auch noch wirkt. Im Sommer hat er es so schlimm das er, wenn die Pollen fliegen, immer einmal mind stat ins Krankenhaus muß, da er dann eine superinfektion mit Herpes auf der Haut bekommt. (Man sagt wer einmal nen Herpes hatte bekommt ihn immer wieder). Für Nachts bekomme ich von meiner Krankenkasser (auf Rezept) immer wieder nen Neurodermitis Overal (da sind die Hände und Füße zu), da er sich sonst nachts blutig kratzt. Seit 4 Wochen ist bekannt das er auch Asthma hat. 
Bei Lena ist es so, sie hat auch Neurodermit, wenn auch nicht so stark ausgeprägt. Man hat mir damals gesagt, wenn Vater und Bruder Neurodermits haben, liegt die Wahrscheinlichkeit für Lena bei 80%. Bei ihr ist aber eher das Problem das sie Asthma hat. Allergiediagnostik ist noch nicht gelaufen

----------


## Hotte

Guten Morgen, ich lese gerade deinen Beitrag und weiß nicht ob es noch akut bei dir ist.
Für die Bronschitis würde ich es mal mit inhalieren von Kräuter Extrakten probieren hat mir sehr geholfen, diese bin ich damit los geworden allerdings habe ich meine Neurodermitis behalten, mit dieser habe ich mich allerdings gut arangiert ich benutze seit über 2 Monaten ein Pflege Produkt ohne Kortison und habe seit dem keinen Schub mehr gehabt.
Ich habe die NeuroPsori sensitive Pflege Creme für meinen Augen,Gesichtbereich und da ich auch im Intimbereich betroffen bin das neurospori Hautöl.
Vielleicht hilft dir meine Ausführung etwas weiter.

----------


## reisende

Hallo   

> Frühkindliches Asthma bedeutet aber nicht, dass dein Kind ein Leben lang an Asthma leiden wird. Bei einer Vielzahl von Kindern "verwächst" sich das mit den Jahren

 Dies kann ich aus meiner eigenen Erfahrung auch bestätigen. Mein Sohn hatte mit zweieinhalb Jahren seinen ersten Pseudokrupp, und ist fast gestorben. Immer wieder war er krank, und musste damals trockeninhalieren, wegen Asthma. Damals gab es nur Medikamente für Erwachsene, und mich plagte jahrelang ein so schweres Gewissen. Dazu kam das er ständig so hustete (vor allem Nachts) und kaum mehr Luft bekam, viel zu oft Codein bekommen hatte. Die Ärtze meinten bei meinem Nachfragen nur noch generft - Codein, und atmen können, oder nicht. (da bekomme ich heute noch eine Gänsehaut) 
Irgendwann reagierte er mit zittern. Nun hatte ich ein 10 jähriges Kind, welches zitterte, wie ein Alkoholkranker Mensch. Ich ging zum Arzt, und er meinte er wurde abhängig, und darf es "nie" mehr im Leben einnehmen. Ein leichtes Zittern ist bis heute geblieben. (doch nicht durchgehend, vor allem die Hände). Heute ist er 17, und sein Asthma hat sich - zum Glück - vor zwei Jahren `ausgewachsen`. Es ist nicht zu hundert Prozent weg, doch eine sehr hohe Lebensqualität hat er wieder erhalten. 
Ich machte mir ständig sorgen, wie er wohl seine Teenagerzeit verbringen könne. "Nie" in eine Disco, wegen Rauch, usw...War sehr schwer für mich. Er war immer wieder krank, und erlebte dadurch sogar mobbing von Lehrern. Ich wünsche allen Betroffenen Eltern viel Kraft, sowie Mut so schwere Zeiten überstehen zu können... 
(wie man sehen kann, lässt sich so eine Geschichte nicht so leicht verarbeiten) 
Liebe Grüße
reisende

----------

